# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Column: Hoe herken je huidkanker?

## gerard1977

*Hoe herken je huidkanker?*

Velen van ons houden van bakken in de zon, maar dat vergroot de kans op huidkanker. Huidkanker kan bij vroegtijdige signalering en behandeling zonder problemen worden behandeld. Heb je vreemde huidverkleuringen, ziet je moedervlek grillig uit of zie je verschillende gekleurde huidvlekken dan is het noodzaak om je medisch te laten controleren. Dit artikel gaat in op hoe je huidkanker kunt herkennen.

Het krijgen van huidkanker heb je zelf niet onder controle. Huidkanker wordt primair veroorzaakt door teveel en te intensieve zonnestraling. Mensen vinden het prettig om lekker lang in de zon te bakken totdat ze aan alle kanten prachtig bruin zijn. Maar dat heeft ook consequenties. De huid kan reageren door vreemde en van kleur variërende vlekken en vergroeiingen te geven. In Nederland neemt het aantal gevallen van huidkanker per jaar toe. Momenteel worden er jaarlijks 40.000 mensen mee geconfronteerd. Huidkanker is de meest voorkomende vorm van kanker en kan bij snel medisch ingrijpen goed herstellen. Het is dan ook van belang dat je jezelf regelmatig controleert op plekjes en huidvergroeiingen. Ook preventief kun je iets tegen huidkanker doen, door voldoende bescherming op je huid te smeren en door de zon te mijden. 

*Hoe herken je nieuw vormende huidkanker?*

Nieuw vormende huidkanker heeft de neiging om voornamelijk in het gezicht te ontstaan. Huidkanker ontstaat daarbij bij de oren of lippen, in de nek en op de handrug. De huidkanker uit zich vooral in:
snel opkomende zweertjes welke niet of slecht genezen;
wratachtige knobbeltjes of onverklaarbare jeukende plekken;
plekken die gemakkelijk bloeden en van kleur en grootte snel veranderen.
Herken je jezelf in deze voorgaande klachten dan wordt het tijd dat je met spoed naar de huidarts gaat om uitsluitsel te krijgen betreffende de oorzaak van de klachten. Is het huidkanker dan kan dit in een vroeg stadium goed worden behandeld.

*Welke soorten huidkanker zijn er?*

Twee van de meeste voorkomende echter minder gevaarlijke vormen van huidkanker zijn:
basaalcelcarcinoom: deze huidkanker komt veelvuldig voor bij oudere mensen waarbij de huid veel is blootgesteld aan zonlicht. Het is herkenbaar als een glazig-rood bobbeltje ter grootte van een paar millimeter waarin zichtbaar bloedvaatjes zitten. Dit kan doorgroeien naar een ongeneesbaar wondje met de kans op doorgroei;
plaveiselcarcinoom: de huid komt daarbij in actinische keratose oftewel door zonlichtstraling verheven ruwe wrat- en/of korstachtige plekken voorkomend op de huid. De grootte kan variëren van millimeters tot vele centimeters. Het komt ook voor dat plaveiselcarcinomen ontstaan in littekens van oude wonden en brandwonden en kunnen ontstaan door een ontregelde immuunsysteem. Plaveiselcarninomen op de huid zaaien soms uit tot een groot formaat waarbij het wegsnijden van de lokaal uitzaaiende huidkanker de eerste optie is.
Een derde soort huidkanker is de melanoom, echter probleem daarbij is dat de melanoom snel kan uitzaaien naar alle overige delen van het lichaam via het lymfeklieren netwerk. 

*Hoe herken je een melanoom via de ABCDE regel?*

Een melanoom is vergelijkbaar met een moedervlek, echter de moedervlek is daarbij veelal rond van vorm. Het is dan ook van belang om de huid regelmatig te controleren op vervormingen en kleurveranderingen omdat bij snel ingrijpen de consequenties van een melanoom beperkt blijven. De melanoom kan worden onderscheiden van een moedervlek door de ABCDE regel af te lopen:
A = asymmetrie: heeft het plekje een opstaande bolling danwel een punt;
B = border: hoe ziet de begrenzing van de vlek eruit? Een moedervlek is veelal rond. Is de vlek grillig dan kan er iets aan de hand zijn;
C = color: wat voor kleur heeft de huidvlek? Verandert de kleur van de huidvlek snel naar donker, rood, paars, zwart of een mix van kleuren;

Lees hier verder over *Hoe herken je huidkanker?*

----------


## Yv

Ik zal mijn huid maar eens onderzoeken. Al zit ik niet veel en lang in de zon, als deze schijnt.

----------

